# Formal 'you' form in Latin America.



## ablazza

I understand the polite 'you' form, usted and ustedes, is not used in Latin American countries, but rumour has it that in some parts they use 'vos', or something similar.  Can anyone confirm, and also give examples of how this form would be used, and on what occasion.


----------



## Lebasi

*Usted *and *Ustedes *is used as the polite form of *you* in Latin America.


----------



## ablazza

Perhaps it is very rarely used then, more rarely than in Spain itself.  And what about the vos form?  Does that mean anything to you?


----------



## scotu

*Edit: The following applies in Mexico; *I am supprised at the variations that are pointed out in this thread for the different Latin American regions*:*

*Vos* the informal plural is rarely used except in literature. On the other hand (at least in Mexico), the informal singular *tu* form is almost always used except in the most formal or respectful of occasions.

*You* in the singular almost always uses the familiar form *tu.* If you would call someone by their last name (Mr. Smith) you would use *usted. *If you are on a first name basis you would use *tu*. In both cases you use *ustedes* in the plural.

Use of the formal singular (usted) by a foreigner traveling in Latin America would would be polite, respectful and not out of order when communicating with someone for the first time. (or by a youth to a senior; employee to a boss etc.)


----------



## Lebasi

*Usted *and *ustedes *It is the only form of the formal "you" used in many Latin American countries. I am not familiar with *vos*, but I think it is a version of the informal "you" used in some countries.


----------



## Mate

You = tú in most of the Spanish speaking countries
You = vos in Argentina, Paraguay and many other countries
You = usted (formal) everywhere in the Spanish speaking part of America

All the above are polite. Tu y vos are used when addressing a young person or a friend, mostly.


----------



## Outsider

ablazza said:


> I understand the polite 'you' form, usted and ustedes, is not used in Latin American countries, but rumour has it that in some parts they use 'vos', or something similar.  Can anyone confirm, and also give examples of how this form would be used, and on what occasion.


Sorry, but you have it all backwards!

_Usted_ _is_ used in Latin America, everywhere. In fact, in some countries that's all they use. In other places, it's used together with _vos_, but the latter is _informal_, not formal!

It's not like in French, in case that was what misled you.


----------



## Montevideana

Good Morning Ablazza, In my country; Uruguay and our neighbour Argentine, it is very common to use *vos*, instead of *tu, *in a colloquial way, always in singular.
Example: You are my friend
Tu eres mi amigo, or
Vos eres mi amigo, or more informal, vos sos mi amigo.
When I´m talking with my family or friends I always use *vos*; with people I don´know I use *tu*, if it is a young person,  or *usted *if it is an older person.                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
I hope I´d help you, 
Receive my greetings, and please correct my mistakes.


----------



## scotu

Montevideana said:


> Good Morning Ablazza, In my country; Uruguay and our neighbour Argentine, it is very common to use *vos*, instead of *tu, *in a colloquial way, always in singular.
> Example: You are my friend
> Tu eres mi amigo, or
> Vos eres mi amigo, or more informal, vos sos mi amigo.
> When I´m talking with my family or friends I always use *vos*; with people I don´t know I use *tu*, if it is a young person, or *usted *if it is an older person.
> I hope I´ve helped you,
> Receive my greetings, and please correct my mistakes.


 
requested corrections, saludos


----------



## Adel Montevega

Montevideana said:


> Good Morning Ablazza,*.* In my country;*,* Uruguay and our neighbour Argentine *Argentina*, ...


----------



## paradespejardudas

En Argentina SIEMPRE usamos *vos*, a menos que estemos en una situación formal o hablando con una persona mayor. A diferencia de Uruguay, en Argentina cuando usamos *vos* el verbo se conjuga de una forma diferente. Por ejemplo, no decimos "vos tienes" sino que decimos *"vos tenés"*


----------



## fsabroso

ablazza said:


> Perhaps it is very rarely used then, more rarely than in Spain itself. And what about the vos form? Does that mean anything to you?


At least in Perú, Mexico, Colombia and Chile, Usted and Ustedes form to addres to each other is very common.  We just use "tú" when we are too close, like brothers, sisters, and friends.


----------



## andym

ablazza

Plenty more links here if you are curious. Also there is a helpful podcast - search for 'desde el bano' on iTunes or Google.


----------



## Jonathan1975

También se usa el voseo en Costa Rica, Nicaragua y en Medellin, Colombia.

Los costarricenses solamente usan "vos" con amigos muy cercanos.

Jonathan


----------



## 50something

De acuerdo, el voseo en la Argentina suena muy simpático. Es que tienen que escucharlos para entender lo que les digo. Y como alguna ves les mencionaba, el sonido de la "ll" Y "Y" es imposible para un porteño (gentilicio de la ciudad de BuenoS Aires), pasa lo mismo con la "ñ" que la pronuncian como "ni", por ejemlpo dicen "maniana" por "mañana" y respecto de la "ll" y "y", alguna amiga argentina nos comentaba que dirian algo asi como "sho sha me shevé la shave" para "yo ya me llevé la llave". Buenísimo!


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Bueno cochabamba, este hilo no trata sobre lo mal que hablamos los porteños.
Quería aclarar que en Uruguay el "vos" es informal, pero en Argentina "vos" es la única forma que se usa. La confusión viene probablemente porque en los libros antiguos (digamos, de la época de la Conquista) españoles, "vos" se usaba sólo para dirigirse a los reyes y a las personas de muy alto rango. La historia que me contaron en la escuela (no la tengo confirmada, pero me la enseñaron así) es que los españoles al venir a América se sentían tan superiores a los indios nativos, que se trataban entre ellos de "vos" como hubieran tratado a los reyes. Los indios, los negros y los hijos de los españoles, todos aprendieron el idioma español tal como lo escuchaban de los españoles venidos a América, entonces "vos" quedó como reemplazante de "tú" en algunos dialectos. En Argentina nadie va a usar "tú" ni en la situación más formal. Un argentino en una situación formal, va a usar "usted", que los argentinos usan mucho más seguido que, por ejemplo, los españoles (que son capaces de "tutear" a los desconocidos).


----------



## COLsass

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Bueno cochabamba, este hilo no trata sobre lo mal que hablamos los porteños.


 
Why are portenos so insecure about the way they speak? I personally love it and don't get why Argentines can't accept that their difference is cultural and not about to go anywhere. I've had way too many conversations where Argentines criticize their accent as "wrong." Why not be proud of your difference--just because Spanish is supposedly "universal" in Latin America and Spain doesn't mean it should be reduced to one single form.


----------



## 50something

Roro, disculpa amigo, no dije que hablaran mal, el voseo me parece genial!, dije simpático y lo ratifico. 

Personalmente me agrada el acento y cuando digo buenísmo, es que me parece buenisimo! Claro, estamos hablando de "acento" y "modismos", y no asi de "actitud", eso seria tema de otro thread, verdad Alicky?


----------



## onomatopeya

En Chile:

*tú* para los amigos y familiares.
*Usted* para jefes, profesores, personas mayores que uno, etc.
*Ustedes*: plural de tú y Usted.


----------



## paradespejardudas

COLsass said:


> Why are portenos so insecure about the way they speak? I personally love it and don't get why Argentines can't accept that their difference is cultural and not about to go anywhere. I've had way too many conversations where Argentines criticize their accent as "wrong." Why not be proud of your difference--just because Spanish is supposedly "universal" in Latin America and Spain doesn't mean it should be reduced to one single form.


 

I'm not insecure at all!!! I love my accent!!!


----------



## Cosmopolita

You are right COLsass, we porteños, should not think our way of speaking -and writing- is wrong. The thing is it gets very difficult to explain to people who are learning Spanish the "variations" within our own language depending on which country we live in. As I can see you live here in Argentina so it's easier for you to notice the differences and the meaning of them.

So, here in Argentina we use *vos* instead of tú. But the way we conjugate the verbs is also different. We would never say "vos quieres", we say "vos querés".

And we use *usted* when you do not know the other person or it is an elder person. 

However, it's important to make clear that vos is not unrespectful, it's only you use it with family, friends, or people near your age.

To sum up:
*To address to close people*:
vos = tú (singular)
ustedes (plural)
*To address to people more formaly*:
usted (singular)
ustedes (plural)

And again, this counts for Argentina, for other countries you have to keep listening opinions...


----------



## Montevideana

gracias por corregir mis errores. No sabía que en Argentina no se usa tu.
Vivi un tiempo en Buenos Aires y no me di cuenta.
Saludos


----------



## Firuso

*Going back to the main question:*
 
All Spanish-speaking countries do use the polite *you*, but there are other ways to address, depending on:
 
You (singular/fam.)                        *vos* (short of vosotros)
You (plural/fam.)                        *vosotros*
                                      Used on a *very familiar* relation, old fashioned; not too polite; also used to talk to subordinates.
 
You (singular/fam.)                        *Tú *
                                      Used commonly anywhere nowadays, on a familiar or close friendship relation.  In some countries or palces are communly used to address to anyone, but it is not nice
 
You (singular/polite)                        *Usted (Ud.)*
                                      Used on a business or work relations, with strangers or older people, not familiar. 
You (plural/polite)                        *Ustedes (Uds.)*
                                      As above, but in plural.
 
*As thou / you in old English*
 
I am sorry if I got late, there are many ways address, hope it is useful.
 
Greetings


----------



## Alicky

cochabamba said:


> Roro, disculpa amigo, no dije que hablaran mal, el voseo me parece genial!, dije simpático y lo ratifico.
> 
> Personalmente me agrada el acento y cuando digo buenísmo, es que me parece buenisimo! Claro, estamos hablando de "acento" y "modismos", y no asi de "actitud", eso seria tema de otro thread, verdad Alicky?


 
Exacta y precisamente mi estimado amigo Gary.
Y para unirme a la masa de orgullosos porteños, a mi también me encanta la forma en que hablo. No me parece que los porteños (o argentinos en general) hablemos mal. Cada país tiene su manera distinta de hablar y eso, a mi juicio, es (citando a cochabamba)"buenísimo". Nada mejor que este foro para demostrarlo. Cada país tiene sus "rarezas idiomáticas" y es algo genial descubrirlas.

Ablazza: Where did you get your information? If you got it from the web could you tell where?
Thanks.


----------



## 50something

Muy bien Alicky, mejor explicado...imposible. Si ustedes hasta tienen _Selecciones_ de Reader's Digest en modalidad e voseo!, claro, es solo para ustedes.

Sácame de una duda, siempre en el tema de voseo y acento, para ustedes la fonética de hierba (arbusto) y yerba (mate) son diferentes?, o ambas son sherba?

Gracias compañera!


----------



## onomatopeya

Firuso said:


> All Spanish-speaking countries do use the polite *you*, but there are other ways to address, depending on:
> 
> You (singular/fam.)                        *vos* (short of vosotros)
> You (plural/fam.)                        *vosotros*
> Used on a *very familiar* relation, old fashioned; not too polite; also used to talk to subordinates.



* Vos* and *vosotros* aren't used in some Latin American countries (like Chile )


----------



## andym

COLsass said:


> Why not be proud of your difference--just because Spanish is supposedly "universal" in Latin America and Spain doesn't mean it should be reduced to one single form.



English has thrived on its diversity and differences.


----------



## eagle_789

onomatopeya said:


> En Chile:
> 
> *tú* para los amigos y familiares.
> *Usted* para jefes, profesores, personas mayores que uno, etc.
> *Ustedes*: plural de tú y Usted.




  Onomatopeya, algunos alcances adicionales entre *tú* y *usted*:


se trata de *tú *(tutear) a alguien cuando hay un grado de confianza, edad y/o jerarquia social similar.
 
se trata de *usted * a alguien cuando no hay confianza, edad y/o jerarquia social distinta.
 ¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## linagabriela

En Buenos Aires
informal singular: vos
formal singular: usted
formal/informal plural:ustedes

En España 
informal singular: tú
informal plural: vosotros
(muy)formal singular: usted
(muy)formal  plural: ustedes


----------



## paradespejardudas

cochabamba said:


> Muy bien Alicky, mejor explicado...imposible. Si ustedes hasta tienen _Selecciones_ de Reader's Digest en modalidad e voseo!, claro, es solo para ustedes.
> 
> Sácame de una duda, siempre en el tema de voseo y acento, para ustedes la fonética de hierba (arbusto) y yerba (mate) son diferentes?, o ambas son sherba?
> 
> Gracias compañera!


 
son diferentes


----------



## 50something

Gracias Paradespejar..., y por favor, como suenan?


----------



## elbosqueterno

En Concepcion, Chile, se usa vos, pero lo conjuegan un poco diferente, por ejemplo:  vos estai.  Seguro que se usa en otros lugares en Chile, pero como onomatapeya, de Chile, dice que no se usa, parece que no lo usan por todo el pais.


----------



## Mate

cochabamba said:


> Gracias Paradespejar..., y por favor, como suenan?


Me encantaría poder despejar tu duda pero creo que no entiendo a qué te referís. ¿Cómo que cómo suenan hierba y yerba? 

A ver, decimos "hierba" como el resto de los hispanohablantes, creo. 

Algunos porteños pronunciamos "yerba" marcando la "y" en tanto que otros dicen algo que suena como "sherba". 

No todos los argentinos pronunciamos igual. Por citar un ejemplo, en la provincia de Mendoza (y en muchas otras) pronuncian la "y" en "yerba" de un modo que a los porteños nos suena como "ierba".


----------



## 50something

Gracias Mate, ya se me explicó anteriormente que hay regiones en la Argentina que no tienen problemas de pronunciación como en BsAs con la "ll" y la "ñ". Estaba preguntando a un porteño como las pronuncia, solo por curiosidad, y tu ya me resolviste la duda, thanks man!


----------



## Mate

cochabamba said:


> Gracias Mate, ya se me explicó anteriormente que hay regiones en la Argentina que no tienen problemas de pronunciación como en BsAs con la "ll" y la "ñ". Estaba preguntando a un porteño como las pronuncia, solo por curiosidad, y tu ya me resolviste la duda, thanks man!


You are welcome buddy, but please mind this: we do not have a "pronunciation problem". May be we should say pronunciation singularities instead. Just a thought.


----------



## Alicky

cochabamba said:


> Muy bien Alicky, mejor explicado...imposible. Si ustedes hasta tienen _Selecciones_ de Reader's Digest en modalidad e voseo!, claro, es solo para ustedes.
> 
> Sácame de una duda, siempre en el tema de voseo y acento, para ustedes la fonética de hierba (arbusto) y yerba (mate) son diferentes?, o ambas son sherba?
> 
> Gracias compañera!


 
¿Cómo llegaste a esa comparación? ¡Jaja!
Creo que, en términos generales, todo lo que sea "y" y "ll" lo pronunciamos "sh".

pd: Yo he leído el Selecciones de Argentina (ediciones viejas, entre los 50 y 80) pero no se usaba el voseo. ¿En las ediciones mas actuales si?


----------



## Mate

Alicky said:


> ¿Cómo llegaste a esa comparación? ¡Jaja!
> Creo que, en términos generales, todo lo que sea "y" y "ll" lo pronunciamos "sh".


¿Por qué? Sho no.


----------



## Alicky

Mateamargo said:


> ¿Por qué? Sho no.


Ah. Sha veo.


----------



## 50something

Alicky, pues sí, estuve viendo algunas ediciones de los ultimos 5 años y hay algo personalizado para ustedes.

Cuando dices "Creo que, en términos generales, todo lo que sea "y" y "ll" lo pronunciamos "sh".", confirmas lo que dijo Mate, es claro, pero y si empieza con "h" como por ejemlpo hierba?, estaríamos hablando de que "hi" suena como "ll" o "y", verdad?

Right Matemann, singularities, CORRECT!, sorry about that. I should have said "a pronunciation other than usual". But it is a different isn't it? have you tried to say "año" or "mañana" the castillian way? I suppose it is an issue like the "c", the "s" and the "z" for the spanish fellows, hu?


----------



## Mate

Alicky said:


> Ah. Sha veo.


Bueno, te dejo porque shueve


----------



## 50something

Les dije que el acento y el voseo es super simpático!, claro, me lo estoy imaginando. Keep up guys!.


----------



## Alicky

cochabamba said:


> Alicky, pues sí, estuve viendo algunas ediciones de los ultimos 5 años y hay algo personalizado para ustedes.*
> 
> Cuando dices "Creo que, en términos generales, todo lo que sea "y" y "ll" lo pronunciamos "sh".", confirmas lo que dijo Mate, es claro, pero y si empieza con "h" como por ejemlpo hierba?, estaríamos hablando de que "hi" suena como "ll" o "y", verdad?
> 
> Right Matemann, singularities, CORRECT!, sorry about that. I should have said "a pronunciation other than usual". But it is a different isn't it? have you tried to say "año" or "mañana" **the castillian way? I suppose it is an issue like the "c", the "s" and the "z" for the spanish fellows, hu?


 
Mmmmm. Para mi "hi" suena como "hi"...
No, entiendo lo que querés decir. Pero me parece que ahí estás tomando en cuenta la pronunciación de la "ll" en los países de habla hispana. Te cuento de donde saco mi teoría. Estaba una vez viendo un programa de televisión español, y una fonoaudióloga o algo por el estilo, explicaba que en realidad, el sonido "ll" se pronunciaba mal. Se debe pronunciar presionando la lengua sobre los dientes superiores (se que debe existir un término mas técnico pero lo desconozco). 
Intentá decir "lluvia" como lo decís normalmente y luego proba pronunciando la "ll" de la otra forma. Fijate que la primera sílaba suena diferente. En el primer caso sera algo similar a /"iuvia"/ y el segundo /"lluvia"/.
Ahora bien, no se si mi explicación tuvo sentido. Y tampoco sé como pronuncias vos la "ll". Y la verdad tampoco sé si esta señora era una autoridad competente, pero me pareció interesante presentar esta otra versión de los hechos.
De ahí que para los argentinos que pronunciamos la "ll" como "sh" haya una diferencia entre yerba y hierba, que no sé si se dará en otors países hispanoparlantes.

*Poco a poco iremos conquistando en planeta, ¿no cochabamba? 
** ¿Sabés que yo no noto la diferencia entre la "ñ" de acá y la "ñ" castellana? Es más, la primera vez que supe que existían diferencias fue leyendo hilos en este foro.

Y Mate, si está shoviendo. Pero mañana va a hasher in día sholeado para todosh losh argentinosh (¿Adiviná quién soy? ¿Será un problema de pronunciación o querrá llevar el patriotismo al habla?  )


----------



## 50something

Alicky, si no puede hacerme entender, creo que mejor conversarlo personalmente, gracias por el esfuerzo y sí, claro, ESTAMOS! conquistando el planeta. Disculpá un intento mas, como pronunciás "hierba"?, como ierba o como sherba?


----------



## Alicky

cochabamba said:


> Alicky, si no puede hacerme entender, creo que mejor conversarlo personalmente, gracias por el esfuerzo y sí, claro, ESTAMOS! conquistando el planeta. Disculpá un intento mas, como pronunciás "hierba"?, como ierba o como sherba?


 
¡Jaja!  . A partir de ahora nos trataremos de Su Majestad, ¿que te parece?
Hierba sería ierba. Hiena sería iena, hielo, ielo y así sucesivamente por toda la eternidad. Salvo la "ll" y "y" , creo que el resto de las letras las pronunciamos del mismo modo que en el resto de América Latina.


----------



## 50something

Ahora si SM o Your Highness, whichever is ok. Gracias, me quedó claríssimo, nunca defraudás. Y para los demás, deberían escuchar el voseo con acento porteño, es genial!.


----------



## Mate

> Pero mañana va a hasher in día sholeado para todosh losh argentinosh


Me encantó tu imitación del penguin. Como si lo estuviera oshendo. Simplemente...genial 

Alicky for president!


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Firuso said:


> *Going back to the main question:*
> 
> All Spanish-speaking countries do use the polite *you*, but there are other ways to address, depending on:
> 
> You (singular/fam.)                        *vos* (short of vosotros)
> You (plural/fam.)                        *vosotros*
> Used on a *very familiar* relation, old fashioned; not too polite; also used to talk to subordinates.
> 
> You (singular/fam.)                        *Tú *
> Used commonly anywhere nowadays, on a familiar or close friendship relation. In some countries or palces are communly used to address to anyone, but it is not nice
> 
> You (singular/polite)                        *Usted (Ud.)*
> Used on a business or work relations, with strangers or older people, not familiar.
> You (plural/polite)                        *Ustedes (Uds.)*
> As above, but in plural.
> 
> *As thou / you in old English*
> 
> I am sorry if I got late, there are many ways address, hope it is useful.
> 
> Greetings



¿Tanto post y todos pasaron de largo que esto está mal? 
Firuso, ¿podrías decir de dónde lo copiaste? Parece como una ensalada de todos los dialectos mezclados, sin llegar a igualarse a ninguno de ellos (ni al "castellano neutro", si es que lo hay).

PD siguiendo con el offtopic, los porteños decimos "ajco" cuando queremos decir "asco". Eso es debido a nuestra singular forma de pronunciar la "s", que según el resto de la gente "la arrastramos".


----------



## Mate

RoRo, tenés razón. Creo que lo pasé por alto porque era muy enredado para estas horas. Sin ánimo de ofender, un ajco.


----------



## Alicky

Mateamargo said:


> RoRo, tenés razón. Creo que lo pasé por alto porque era muy enredado para estas horas. Sin ánimo de ofender, un ajco.


 
Exacto, un ashco total.


----------



## onomatopeya

eagle_789 said:


> Onomatopeya, algunos alcances adicionales entre *tú* y *usted*:
> se trata de *tú *(tutear) a alguien cuando hay un grado de confianza, edad y/o jerarquia social similar.
> 
> se trata de *usted * a alguien cuando no hay confianza, edad y/o jerarquia social distinta.
> ¡Saludos cordiales!




Gracias Eagle,
totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## AuPhinger

¡Encuentro este hilo MUY interesante!

  Yo aprendí español en Perú y Colombia hace unos cincuenta años.  ¡Si, hace MUCHO tiempo!  Estuvo allí para unos 3 años como un niño de 11 a 14 años.

  Para cualquier razón que no comprendo, recientemente tengo ganas a aprender la lengua mucho mejor, y estoy tomando un curso elementaría (necesito la gramática mucho).

  Aquí donde vivo (cerca Chicago, Illinois EEUU), tenemos muchos inmigrantes hispanos y por eso, hablan mucho español aquí.  Sin embargo, tengo muchos dificultades hablar con lo mas de ellos, como en muchos casos, la lengua que hablan no es muy correcto, no es muy educado.  No es mi intento a hablar malo de esta gente, simplemente es el caso.

  Pero… la cosa con “tú” y “usted’” es muy interesante.  Cuando viví allí, estuvo joven, entonces casi todos eran mayores a mí.  También, cincuenta años pasado, el tiempo fue mucho más formal.  ¡Mucho a cambiado hoy!  Casi todo el mundo es más informal.  En tantos casos, yo uso “usted” y la gente me dice que debo usar “tu”.  Pero es algo que tengo a aprender, como no es muy cómodo para mi.  Algunos de mis profesores usan “tu” con los estudiantes.  ¡Esta es algo complemente raro a mi!

  Donde yo he vivido, nunca he oído la forma familiar-plural (vosotros) usado en conversación, pero me ensañan (aquí en los EEUU) que este uso es común en España.  ¡Algunos de los profesores ni siquiera  enseñan esta forma!

  Por favor, perdona este post tan largo.  Es una combinación introducción-comentario al mismo vez. 

  ¡Este foro es una maravilla, gracias para tenerlo!  ¡Por favor, haga las correcciones!


----------



## Mirlo

onomatopeya said:


> * Vos* and *vosotros* aren't used in some Latin American countries (like Chile )


hmmm! like Panamá  !​


----------



## onomatopeya

AuPhinger said:


> ¡Encuentro este hilo MUY interesante!
> 
> Yo aprendí español en Perú y Colombia hace unos cincuenta años.  ¡Si, hace MUCHO tiempo!  Estuve allí para unos 3 años entre los 11 a 14 años.
> 
> Para cualquier Por una razón que no comprendo, recientemente tengo ganas de aprender la lengua mucho mejor, y estoy tomando un curso elementario (necesito aprender mucho la gramática mucho).
> 
> Aquí donde vivo (cerca Chicago, Illinois EEUU), tenemos muchos inmigrantes hispanos y por eso, hablan se habla mucho español aquí.  Sin embargo, tengo muchas dificultades para hablar con lo mas la mayoría de ellos, como en muchos casos, la lengua que hablan no es muy correcta, no es muy educado.  No es mi intentención a hablar malo mal de esta gente, simplemente es el caso.
> 
> Pero… la cosa con “tú” y “usted’” es muy interesante.  Cuando viví allí cuando joven, entonces casi todos eran mayores que yo a mí.  También, cincuenta años atrás pasado, el tiempo fue mucho  trato era más formal.  ¡Mucho a cambiado hoy!  Casi todo el mundo es más informal.  En muchos tantos casos, yo uso “usted” y la gente me dice que debo usar “tu”.  Pero es algo que tengo a aprender, como no es muy cómodo para mi.  Algunos de mis profesores usan “tu” con los estudiantes.  ¡Esto es algo complemente raro para mi!
> 
> Donde yo vivo, nunca he oído la forma familiar-plural (vosotros) usado en una conversación, pero me ensañan (aquí en los EEUU) que este uso es común en España.  ¡Algunos de los profesores ni siquiera  enseñan esta forma!
> 
> Por favor, perdonen este post tan largo.  Es una combinación introducción-comentario a la  vez.
> 
> ¡Este foro es una maravilla, gracias para tenerlo!  ¡Por favor, haga las correcciones!



Me parece muy interesante lo que cuentas!

A mi tambien me pasa a veces eso del "tú" y el "usted".
Antes la gente era mas formal. Ahora nos tuteamos más-

Por ejemplo una amiga mayor que yo, trata a sus papás de Ud, y a mi me suena muy raro porque en gral les decimos tu.
A su vez, me ha sucedido que gente bastante mayor que yo me dice que los tuteen, y a mi se me hace bastante dificil!!!

También me ha pasado que gente un poco menor que yo me dice Ud... me hacen sentir vieja!!!!!
jajaja
pero hay que admitir que es más respetuoso.

En todo caso, si no estás seguro de decir tu / Ud, mejor usar el Ud. Y en caso que la persona desea que lo tutees, te lo harán saber.
Pero al revés puede sonar mal educado.

Bueno, esa es mi opinión. Seguramente otros foreros pensarán diferente...

Saludos!


----------



## eagle_789

Mateamargo said:


> Me encantó tu imitación del penguin. Como si lo estuviera oshendo. Simplemente...genial
> 
> Alicky for president!




  Alicky estuviste genial, y por lo que veo no soy el único que piensa así.

    ¡Saludos a donde quiera que estés!


----------



## Cicerón

En los países hispanoparlantes de América también se usa el _usted_, incluso más que en España, donde su uso casi ha quedado relegado al trato con personas mayores o con cierto poder.

En España se usa:


*Tú: *Entre familiares (aunque la gente mayor trata a sus padres de usted), amigos, colegas de profesión...
*Usted: *Para dirigirse a una persona mayor, alguien superior en el ámbito de las relaciones laborales, o, por ejemplo, a un clérigo.
Recomiendo a los que no sean españoles y estén muy acostumbrados a usar el _usted _que tengan mucho cuidado al usarlo en España, algunas personas pueden ofenderse porque creen que se les está llamando viejos  .




RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> PD siguiendo con el offtopic, los porteños decimos "ajco" cuando queremos decir "asco". Eso es debido a nuestra singular forma de pronunciar la "s", que según el resto de la gente "la arrastramos".



¡Qué curioso! En algunas zonas de España, sobre todo en la zona de La Mancha se pronuncia así también. De hecho, un ministro de esa zona que lo decía de esa manera tenía en apodo de _Minijtro _ .


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

¿Pero dice siempre j por s o solamente en ese caso? Porque en el resto de los casos nosotros pronunciamos la s como una "Super S". De hecho los porteños que no tienen mucho contacto con el resto del país o el exterior, creen que los demás "se comen las eses" (no las pronuncian).


----------



## Mexicalense

ablazza said:


> I understand the polite 'you' form, usted and ustedes, is not used in Latin American countries, but rumour has it that in some parts they use 'vos', or something similar. Can anyone confirm, and also give examples of how this form would be used, and on what occasion.


Formal In Mexico: Usted = You (singular) informal : Tu(singular) 
Formal and informal : Ustedes = You (plural) 


Only in Argentina(ok..,mainly): Vos = You (informal singular) 


Spain: Usted (singular) formal. Ustedes (plural)formal

Tu (singular) informal Vosotros (plural) informal


----------



## linagabriela

Como dijo  	   	 	 		 	  		  		  		 		Jonathan1975, también se usa el voseo en Costa Rica, Nicaragua y en Medellin, Colombia. 
Un chico uruguayo, comentó que ellos usan tú y también vos.
Entonces por qué decir que es ´mainly in Argentina´?


----------



## Mexicalense

linagabriela said:


> Como dijo                                                                 Jonathan1975, también se usa el voseo en Costa Rica, Nicaragua y en Medellin, Colombia.
> Un chico uruguayo, comentó que ellos usan tú y también vos.
> Entonces por qué decir que es ´mainly in Argentina´?


 Por que? Bueno, si no sabes el significado de " mainly" aqui te lo digo. "Mainly" significa "Principalmente". NO exclusivamente. Aclarado? Buen dia!


----------



## Itsnotmyrealname!

In Spain "usted" ("ustedes" only in plural) is only used in a formal way, "the polite you form". Maybe when you talk to elders or in other situations to show respect.
"Tú" is the most common form.

As far as I know, "usted" and "ustedes" in latin american countries is used to say "you", formal or not, and some of them also use "tú". "Vos" is used at least in Argentina and Uruguay as the coloquial form.


----------

